# Piedmont NWR



## swamp fox (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe i am in the right place.  who all got drawed for piedmont.  we got drawed for the 2nd hunt.  that one is november 12 - 14.  hoping to maybe get to meet some people, and kill a biggun.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 31, 2009)

I am thinking about going down and buying one. I heard the first hunt is the only one that filled up. We always had pretty good luck there.


----------



## swamp fox (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah the 1st hunt was our 1st choice.  never been to the 2nd one, but it always seems like there are some good ones killed.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Got picked for the 2nd either sex hunt.


----------



## swamp fox (Aug 31, 2009)

paymaster-- you gonna bring a smoker with you.  i will be more than happy to come eat with you


----------



## marknga (Aug 31, 2009)

Will be there Nov 12-14th.
And yes I do believe that sampling some of Paymaster's smoked masterpieces would do us all good!
=)


----------



## panfish (Aug 31, 2009)

4 of us got picked oct.29-31


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 31, 2009)

I was chosen for the M/L hunt. That will be the second hunt. My first choice was the Oct. Hunt. That is usually the buck only hunt but they changed it to either sex this year.


----------



## swamp fox (Sep 1, 2009)

there will be 5 of us.  should be a good time.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be there with Paymaster and several others from Woody's. I hope to bag a big one this year.


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 1, 2009)

me and pops got drawn for the first hunt.


----------



## BMCS (Sep 2, 2009)

*5-7 Nov*



Hooty Hoot said:


> I was chosen for the M/L hunt. That will be the second hunt. My first choice was the Oct. Hunt. That is usually the buck only hunt but they changed it to either sex this year.



We got chosen for the Muzzleloader Hunt from the 5-7.  Should be pretty good.  There is four of us going and we are getting excited already.


----------



## gamike (Sep 2, 2009)

we will be there nov. 12-14...


----------



## MidGAHunter (Sep 3, 2009)

I was drawn for the first hunt and went up there and paid for the primitive weapons hunt also. I went scouting while I was up there and saw a pretty good bit of sign. It looks like its gonna be a good year! My buddy killed a 6 1/2+ year old buck up there during the primitive weapons hunt last year so I'm gonna try to better him this year! They'll more that likely be chasing during the primitive weapons hunt so be on the lookout!


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 3, 2009)

I will be there,, Nov. 12--14


----------



## dannyray49 (Sep 3, 2009)

Got drawn for the Nov. 12-14 with my daughter and her 3 boys.  Looking forward to this hunt no full moon.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2009)

gamike said:


> we will be there nov. 12-14...



Look for ya when I get there Gamike.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2009)

swamp fox said:


> paymaster-- you gonna bring a smoker with you.  i will be more than happy to come eat with you



Still talkin about it. It will be a hassle but I might just do it.


----------



## bowman77 (Sep 3, 2009)

BMCS said:


> We got chosen for the Muzzleloader Hunt from the 5-7.  Should be pretty good.  There is four of us going and we are getting excited already.



Dude can't wait, its going to be a blast. 

Any one else going on Nov. 5-7


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2009)

marknga said:


> Will be there Nov 12-14th.
> And yes I do believe that sampling some of Paymaster's smoked masterpieces would do us all good!
> =)




Now who is gonna stay up all nite and watch the fire so I can hunt the next day?


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 6, 2009)

*piedmont hunt camper parking: with power and water*

have room for three campers for the piedmont wildlife refuge hunts. power and water included.
$100 per camper for up to four nights.
wed, thrus, fri, and sat. nights.
located at the entrance to piedmont on juliette rd.
1/4 mile from pippin lake camp ground.
call mike, 478-986-7625 or 478-986-0308
__________________


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 6, 2009)

snuffy said:


> I am thinking about going down and buying one. I heard the first hunt is the only one that filled up. We always had pretty good luck there.




the 2nd (muzzle loader) and the last hunt are the only ones that have permits left to buy.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 7, 2009)

We got Nov 5-7,will be 6 of us if all go.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 14, 2009)

Nov 12 - 14th for my same crew
looks like the first hunt will yield several hundred slick heads.......
why couldnt they keep that buck only??? makes no sense.


----------



## dawgs0215 (Sep 16, 2009)

We got draw for the first hunt  and  their will be 3 of us. I hope I can follow in my brother footsteps He killed a 9 pointer a couple of years ago


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 26, 2009)

Oct. 29-31 for us, party of 6. Fingers crossed for good weather! Not sure why they changed it to an either sex hunt? It's been Buck only for as long as I can remember. 

No matter what happens, we are all looking forward to it!


----------



## hotamighty (Sep 27, 2009)

We got drawn for the second either sex hunt (Nov 12-14) Looking forward to meeting some of yall. We need to pick a spot for Woodys members to meet up and shoot the breeze. Maybe try some of Paymasters world famous smoked brisket(hint hint) that I have heard so much about.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2009)

hotamighty said:


> we got drawn for the second either sex hunt (nov 12-14) looking forward to meeting some of yall. We need to pick a spot for woodys members to meet up and shoot the breeze. Maybe try some of paymasters world famous smoked brisket(hint hint) that i have heard so much about.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 28, 2009)

I have gotten lots of PMs and such about eat'n Q at Piedmont. So if there is enough interest, confirmed by PM to me. I will do something. Maybe smoke it at home and bring with me and Re-Heat in a slow cooker/turkey roaster down there. I don't know. We will see how much interest we have before I decide what I would do. Brisket is a long slow process and I would like to hunt some! But I could do it at home and bring it.Might have to bring yer own sides and yer own soft drink and might have a collection bucket to help with the expense for those that would like to help,but there would be no charge.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 28, 2009)

*bbq*

Sounds good!!!!


----------



## ga alan (Sep 28, 2009)

i have been walking around piedmont the last 2 weeks north and south, no tracks, no deer crap, no trails no deer. even riding in the truck, no tracks on the road, no trails crossing the road, no old scrapes on the ground. is this a madoff scam did they make up all those kill numbers or have hunters killed all the deer?


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 28, 2009)

Now I was there last week and saw plenty of sign. Oh well!


----------



## ga alan (Sep 28, 2009)

i will be at piedmont at  daylight on tuesday, one last time, going to bond swamp  for hogs sat and sun, ochmulgee river went down, then to cohutta for bear the next week 10-8-12- 09 them back to piedmont 10-29.... hunting season is here, get it on...........


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't give up. Keep walking & looking Alan. Find that "Honey hole" away from the crowds. They're probably not laying down much sign right now. And with all this rain we've had, if you find sign, it'll be fresh sign. 

With lots of luck and a little skill, bucks like this can be had. He was taken 2 yrs ago on the second hunt.


----------



## marknga (Sep 28, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> Don't give up. Keep walking & looking Alan. Find that "Honey hole" away from the crowds. They're probably not laying down much sign right now. And with all this rain we've had, if you find sign, it'll be fresh sign.
> 
> With lots of luck and a little skill, bucks like this can be had. He was taken 2 yrs ago on the second hunt.



Man that is a fantastic deer. 
We will be there Nov 11-13th.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 29, 2009)

marknga said:


> Man that is a fantastic deer.
> We will be there Nov 11-13th.



Sure is! I will be there then ,lookin for one of those, as well.


----------



## ga alan (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome deer thats what i am looking for. i did find a few deer and even got a doe this morning with the x force, do hunters kill many like that ?


----------

